# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Sauna gezond voor spieren en gewrichten

## FRANCOIS580

*Sauna gezond voor spieren en gewrichten*

Een bezoek aan de sauna is bij ons in zoverre ingeburgerd, dat steeds meer landgenoten over hun eigen sauna beschikken. Een regelmatig sauna bezoek heeft een postieve invloed op zowel je lichamelijke als je geestelijke gezondheid, daar is men zelfs in wetenschappelijke kringen van overtuigd. Het is alvast doeltreffend tegen overgewicht, maar het heeft vooral een positieve invloed op de gezondheid van spieren en gewrichten. Geregeld sauna bezoek is dan ook een aanrader voor patiënten die lijden aan chronische pijn, aan reuma, artrose en artritis. 

De sauna is een plaats om tot rust te komen, maar de gunstige effecten gaan veel verder. Na een sauna bezoek worden immers dezelfde fysische reacties waargenomen als na een zware fysieke inspanningen als hardlopen. Als gevolg van zo’n zweetbad is een sauna effectief tegen overgewicht. Tijdens een bezoek aan de sauna cabine kan de temperatuur in de cabine gemakkelijkk oplopen tot veertig graden en meer. Dat zorgt voor overmatig transpireren, hetgeen ontgiftend werkt. Samen met het zweet raak je verlost van allerlei schadelijke afvalstoffen die zich in je lichaam bevinden. De hoge temperatuur zorgt ook voor een betere en efficiëntere doorbloeding, en dat is positief voor de gezondheid van je hart, ontspant je spieren en is efficient tegen chronische gewrichtspijn.

*Spieren en gewrichten*
Er zijn heel wat soorten sauna’s, maar bij ons is de Finse sauna ongetwijfeld de meest bekende. In een Finse sauna is het contrast tussen warm en koud het grootst. Het zijn deze plotse en grote temperatuursschommelingen die je bloedsomloop extra stimuleren. Dat ontspant je spieren, is doeltreffend tegen hoge bloeddruk en verbetert je bloedcirculatie. Je huidcellen worden er eveneens extra door gestimuleerd en dat zorgt voor een jonge, stralende en fluweelzachte huid en vertraagt het verouderingsproces ervan.

*Chronische pijnen* 
Chronische pijn maakt in ons land steeds meer slachtoffers en ook voor deze steeds groter wordende bevolkingsgroep is een regelmatig bezoek aan de sauna een sterke aanrader. Zéker voor hen die lijden aan reuma, artritis, artrose en chronische gewirchtspijn. Transpiratie bestaat uit 98 procent uit water. De resterende twee procent zijn afvalstoffen, waaronder melkzuur dat voor stijve en stramme spieren zorgt. Na een saunabezoek behoren die al vlug tot het verleden. Ureum en zout zijn twee andere afvalstoffen die samen met je zweet je lichaan verlaten. Dit lichaamsvocht komt niet alleen uit je bloed, maar ook uit je.../...

Lees verder...

----------

